# Reusing glass pickle, spagetti and jelly jars.



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been doing it this year. It works. I have only used water bath method though. With being laid up for so long this summer I didn't get to do my gardening or canning as needed so I have to buy some stuff from the store. I have made it a mission to buy in glass jars so I can add them to my jar stash.  but of course it has to be on sale.
One of my very best girlfriends has done this for years. She uses the lids till the lid either currodes or the rubber comes off. She normally gets 3-5 processings out of them. I know some where you can buy new lids. I think Imstillworking posted the information on one of her videos on YouTube but I'm tired and don't remember correctly. I'm thinking uline. Don't hold me to it though. I'm tired an cant be held accountiable for ramblings. lol


Ok added disclaimer. I do this myself. If you choose to go against the FDA usda Ada ppa ssda and any other government regulations you do so at your own risk. I'm not saying do this I'm saying I have had great success at my attempts and will continue to put my life in danger by reusing jars to store food products.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I have done the same thing. My grandma did it too, jelly jars,mayo jars. I have taken it even further. I use starbucks cooffee bottles,ketchup bottles and any jar that has a useable lid. My grandmother canned for ever,no pressure canner. And we all lived. I don't do the veggies in jars,too broke for a pressure canner this year, but I even have used-over jars in the freezer.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

In my family, all jams are preserved in reused glass jars, pickles, mustard, what have you. Jars fresh out of the dish washer, fill with boiling jam, put lid on, turn upside down so the complete jar gets sterilized by the hot content, let cool to room temperature. WEAR OVEN GLOVES when turning...
I know that is not an officially approved preservation method, but we have never had any problems over the last century or so. We usually use them within 1-3 years and keep them in the fridge after opening.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I do the same thing, but only for making pickles. Eventually the vinegar causes the lid to rust, and then I toss it out. But as long as the lid looks good and it seals, I use them.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

So, you reuse the jar and the lid that came on the jar? Or do you use a new canning lid/rid to seal? I'm learning to can and I save jars all the time. I never knew I could reuse them for canning! This makes me happy!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

jen8753 said:


> So, you reuse the jar and the lid that came on the jar? Or do you use a new canning lid/rid to seal? I'm learning to can and I save jars all the time. I never knew I could reuse them for canning! This makes me happy!


Reuse the lids that came with the jar.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I do this as well and have been for 50 years with no problems except an occasional lid that won't seal. Those go in the fridge for immediate use. I usually waterbath but at about 1/2 the time recommended expecially pickles as I like them crisp. I know that is not the "approved" method, but I really think the canning police have gone too far as most pickles done their way end up mush. 

One caution is if you use a lid that doesn't have the pop up/down safety button, you won't know if they seal well, so use them first.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They don't always work in pressure canners though. I had to clean up a mess when one broke on me. WBC work great with them.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

National Center for Home Food Preservation

Lot of responsibility involved in telling someone to do something that is considered unsafe. I know people who do this also and have had no problems BUT I do know someone who got botulism and what she went thru I wouldnt wish on anyone , Is it worth it for the few pennies you save ? I doubt it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I too have been reusing them for years just in WB applications....I wont recommend it but its a lot like raw milk....use at your own risk/benefit!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

never thought of using the lids that came with the jars- I reuse the spaghetti jars that are glass Atlas jars- someone gave me 3 cases - those I use for sauce- and HWB them- with new actual canning lids


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Your home kitchen is not a commercial cannery, why take the chance? It is *NOT* worth it. It's all well and good to say "it's never been a problem before" -- is it worth the FIRST time that it *IS*? Especially if it's your child or grandchild who ends up paying that price?

Lots of people died in years past -- our great-grandmothers used what they could, and children and the elderly died ALL THE TIME. Child mortality rates have gone WAY down -- do you know why? Because we KNOW BETTER. Expanded scientific knowledge has allowed us to understand food-borne toxins better. It doesn't have to kill you, it only has to weaken you -- and then you're susceptible to all sorts of things that are floating around waiting for an opportunity.

It's not a government-lettered agency that's telling us this, and it's ridiculous to suggest that they're "telling you how to live" -- it's SCIENTIFIC ADVANCEMENT that has made this knowledge available. Choose to ignore it if you will, but you must also be prepared to bear the consequences.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't think about it that way. Thanks for the input


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

When i reuse jars i mostly use them for non canned items like salt and spices ,rice , popcorn, things that don't need canning but do need a rodent proof , air tight container

the gallon pickle jars need a long soak in soapy water before they stop smelling like pickles but then they are good


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> When i reuse jars i mostly use them for non canned items like salt and spices ,rice , popcorn, things that don't need canning but do need a rodent proof , air tight container
> 
> the gallon pickle jars need a long soak in soapy water before they stop smelling like pickles but then they are good


If you're going to reuse commercial glass jars, THIS is how to do it. Use them to store stuff in that needs to be protected from vermin, or to store small items together. Use the big gallon jars to store dry goods (I do!), etc. 

But don't use them to can -- especially low-acid stuff like veggies.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you know any wine drinkers that like the gallon jugs , ask them for them , washed out and left to dry completely they are the best vessel i have found for rice you can easily pour a cup out , then recap and put away with the quarts i only got 2 family sized pots of rice from them every time we make rice we use 2 cups 

the gallon wine jugs also make great water storage 

new caps can be purchased for them from wine and beer making supply stores and many bulk foods stores


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

The only thing I have used my store jelly jars for was to can more jelly. My mom uses them for pickles sometimes.

I have been using the larger jars from the natural peanut butter my DH likes to store the herbs I dried this summer and I put them in a dark, cool closet so they will keep longer. I would also use them for other dry goods if I needed to. I use my big gallon glass jars a lot if I make a big batch of granola or hot chocolate mix - or Chex mix at Christmas.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Vickie44 said:


> National Center for Home Food Preservation
> 
> Lot of responsibility involved in telling someone to do something that is considered unsafe. I know people who do this also and have had no problems BUT I do know someone who got botulism and what she went thru I wouldnt wish on anyone , Is it worth it for the few pennies you save ? I doubt it.


 


Thing is, we aren't telling anyone to do it. We all have brains, and the ability to do what we decide to do. I do it,it saves me money I do not have to spend,I have no children in the home(so don't worry about them eating something unsafe), and I drink raw milk too.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I have questions about the gallon jars; for the bug/rodent issues.

For things like rice, sugar, salt, or pasta, what temperature does one set the over for and how long does it stay in for? Lid on before going in or after? 

Thanks so much


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I just set the opened gallon jars and the lids out in the sun for a couple of days and that takes the pickle and vinegar smell away. The same works for the plastic pails from pickles or relish.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

pamda said:


> Thing is, we aren't telling anyone to do it. We all have brains, and the ability to do what we decide to do. I do it,it saves me money I do not have to spend,I have no children in the home(so don't worry about them eating something unsafe), and I drink raw milk too.


Pamda I do agree with you ( I drink raw milk also ) but there are many people viewing who are new to this and I feel we should guide them responsibly.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

A good compromise would be to use your glass mayo jars for canning fruit juices. It's pretty hard to kill yourself with apple juice.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been using my old spaghetti sauce jars to vacuum seal dry goods like salt, baking soda, flax seeds, etc. A good youtube link for it is here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E552XSAXEdk]Vacuum Sealing with LvsChant - YouTube[/ame]

Before this, I had been using my regular canning jars to store these dry goods, so this has freed up some canning jars to put back into regular canning circulation.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wmsff, for salt and sugar you won't need to put them in the oven. The heating process is used to kill insect eggs (in the product) which won't be in salt or sugar. For the others, freezing for a few days will also kill insect eggs. As long as the products are then stored in insect proof containers you won't have bugs in them later.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Vickie44 said:


> Pamda I do agree with you ( I drink raw milk also ) but there are many people viewing who are new to this and I feel we should guide them responsibly.


I kind of figure that what anyone does in their kitchen with their jars is their business. And I have reused jars many times. I don't mind telling anyone that no matter who likes it or not. If that isn't what someone else does then that is ok too. What you do with your jars in your kitchen is your business.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I love using spaghetti sauce jars for my 24 hour dill pickles...they are stored in the fridge, so they are not canned, but I can give them away and not worry about my good jars


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't think anyone has been trying to "tell" anyone to re-use commercial glass, I do, however, think the OP was offering her way to cut some of the cost. That's becomming pretty important these days.
I would bet a lot of us old-time canners re-use commercial jars. Anyone who's been canning a long time knows instantly when a jar is sealed and when one is not. I have mayonnaise jars, some must be 20 years old I've been canning in every year. Mostly berry juice, fruits & pickles, but I put up all fish & wild meat scraps for the dog in mayo jars each year. 
No glass gets tossed out at my house as long as the lid is intact. But then I'm so cheap I re-use my Ball and Kerr lids too. Probably in real trouble now.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I re-use glass containers from spagetti sauce, pickle jars, and jelly containers but we re-use them for our dehydrated food  We use the same lids they came with for this too  They are also great for using to save or store seeds, they help keep out moisture!


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

I re-use these types of jars for dried foods, or "left-overs" to put in the fridge. Never for canning. I understand that the major reason one should not attempt to can with these jars is that they are not manufactured for re-use. I would be pretty ticked off for jars to break once I have filled them with food that I took the time to grow, care for, harvest, and prepare!

Anyways, I think "it's hasn't been a problem yet" is a bit of a silly excuse for anything. That's an excuse that a lot of people who don't prep use. It's never a problem until it is.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's why it doesn't make a difference if you go use these jars. First of all, these are mostly being used for water bath items. In those cases, you are simply looking for a seal. The food is so acidic, that having an issue with the lid will generally not be a problem. Also, the lids work exactly the same way a canning lid does. It sucks down and seals, if it isn't sealed, the lid will pop up and down. The canning police need to get a life.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

my sister inlaw's mother was telling me two weeks ago about making pickles without water bathing them and putting them in reused store jars. she said she boils the salt brine, pores it in the jar, then puts the lid on and the heat of the boiling water seals the jar. then she sits it on the floor in the basement. three generations have been raised eating pickles preserved this way and no illness or death.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I agree with Tracy, the risk is just to much for me.


----------

